
Frying vegetables in oil healthier than boiling them and may prevent cancer - wslh
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/frying-vegetables-in-oil-healthier-than-boiling-them-and-may-prevent-cancer-study-finds-a6827561.html
======
teslabox
... And the article linked on "read more" says the opposite: "Vegetable oils
contain 'toxic' chemicals, say scientists"

[http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-
families/...](http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-
families/health-news/vegetable-oils-contain-toxic-chemical-linked-to-cancer-
and-brain-degeneration-say-scientists-a6725881.html)

